# Washington - Poppy's Twin Doelings



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

On February 9th Poppy gave birth to twin F1 Mini Alpine doelings! A Chamoisee and a Two Tone Broken Chamoisee. Mom and daughters are doing great! Both doelings are for sale $200 each.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So cute! I loooove the second picture


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I wish you were closer! So hard to find mini-alpines here in Ny. I'm like one of maybe two other non-avid breeders in the whole state.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The doe fairy did a good job delivering those girls to you! Nice girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Adorable!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Very cute!


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my they're so cute! the 2nd picture makes them look really surprised. haha


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

In the second picture, it looks like they have 2 big goofy grins on 

So cute though!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So cute. Congratulations. I have a doe named Poppy too!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They are so cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sweet


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

beautiful! congratulations


----------

